# dodge lovers xtraction release due in december



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

this is for the dodge lovers out there, i think the gods have been listening to you wanting more dodge cars. these are coming out around the middle of december just in time for christmas, hopefully. anyway lets see some comments and be nice about it. 

Wheelz63
Richard


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Ahhh Pace Truck gotta love it


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

AW has over done the Dodge cars.All the same just different paint schemes.Still probably buy a few.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooh red over black Daytona to go with my black over red car. 

It does take me back to my childhood where my parents ran the Panther Car Club. Here is the black and red Lima which you saw a lot of:



And the less common red and black:



Back on topic, I am a little surprised the Charger is black as that is the same as the Silver Machines release but black Chargers look cool so all good!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The matching viper and pace truck are tempting, as is the red 'Cuda...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'll probably get them, but I sure wish there were more body styles to choose from!

AAR 'Cuda

T/A Challenger (Love the T-Jet one!)

Magnum (yeah, I know Aurora did it originally, but it is one of my favorite AFX bodies)

HEMI Special - http://www.hemimckee.com/

Hussein - http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/z11315/Mecom-Hussein-MK-I.aspx

55-56 Plymouth and/or Dodge - I had a '55 Dodge



'67 GTX

'68-'69 Roadrunner

Superbird!

81-82 Chrysler Imperial Buddy Arrington NASCAR

Mirada NASCAR

Super Bee!!

'57 Dodge Pick Up

etc.......

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Some good colors but smae body styles. I second the AAR/T/As!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It would be nice to see at least a couple of new bodies for both Xtrac and T Jet. It almost makes me wonder if TL is slowly backing off doing new slots, other than 4 gear. He seems to be spending a bunch of dough on tooling die cast cars lately, along with all his other new ventures in models and stuff. A couple of new slot car body molds would at least add some life to the new releases. Maybe do the 2 new bodies in a plain, regular paint job style, and then do something cool , be it add a blower, new paint scheme and/or decals on the other 4 just to make them different. The tooling costs for this bunch has had to have been recouped 3 or more times over by now. Something fresh is way overdue.

Sorry I can't be any more positive about this release, Richard. I tried my best to not sound negative about these, but AW is really making it difficult. I am trying to be constructive about it though. I hope it comes across that way, and the folks over at AW who do read the boards here can maybe prod TL into trying something new. The same train of thought goes for T Jets too...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

No blowers! Yeee Hawwww!!!

I like the red Cuda and the black Charger.

Things to look for:

Past releases of the Dodges -- especially the Challengers, Chargers and Vipers -- sometimes had problems with the bodies being tight on the chassis and impacting the performance unless some constructive carving was done.

This Viper style often has a disappointing nose-up stance on the chassis but since it doesn't include the wing, maybe a change was made to the mounts as well.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Marty, those are some good suggestions. Id like a few more: Demon/Duster, 1st generation Ramcharger (with the removeable top), and I might be alone on this but Id like a '84-'86 Daytona/Laser.

SCM--Nothing negative about constructive criticism. You could praise the hell out of these while they are quietly not bought. I want to see AW succeed, they've brought a LOT to this hobby over the past 7 years or so. For that to happen, its going to take all-new items, as well as bringing back the old from time to time. Im all for repaints, especially if theyre filling a gap. But some of these have been re-done several times. How many black chargers or red Challengers are needed?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Marty, those are some good suggestions. Id like a few more: Demon/Duster, 1st generation Ramcharger (with the removeable top), and I might be alone on this but Id like a '84-'86 Daytona/Laser.


Thanks. I was thinking about the "A" bodies. The 1st generation Darts and the Valiants are way, kool. I had a few of them.:thumbsup: I just didn't think they would look good on an X-Traction chassis. They would be way too big. Now if they want to make them for the T-Jets.....

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

AW is really putting out some outstanding cars and body styles in their 1/64th die-cast line. I never understand why all these great cars that they can get licensing for never make it over to the slot car arena. If you haven't seen their latest 1/64 die-cast efforts, check them out. They're really quite good.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

TUFFONE said:


> AW is really putting out some outstanding cars and body styles in their 1/64th die-cast line. I never understand why all these great cars that they can get licensing for never make it over to the slot car arena. If you haven't seen their latest 1/64 die-cast efforts, check them out. They're really quite good.


They are incredible! And yes, why can't we have them in slots?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are some of the AW Diecast cars that I would love to see them make in the XTraction line so that they would hopefully fit Tomy chassis.


I love the '66 and '67 Chevelles and Impalas, as well as the Pontiac GTO and Buicks from these years.


They have the Dodge Monaco from the Dukes of Hazzard, but I would like to see several paint schemes, like AFX Police, Sheriiff, Fire, Rescue, etc.


The SS 396 is a great mucsle car, and there just are not enough of the old 50s cars.


The '57 T-Bird is a classic, and one to fit an AFX or Tomy chassis would be great.


Lastly, more classic old cars.

*I also want one or more of the 1962 to 1965 Chevy II/Nova bodies in the XTraction line.*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man! A zoopy Olds Rocket! Stock wheel base 49 Merc! Proportionally correct cool chevys! Now they speak-a-my-language!


----------

